# No funciona Pen Drive reproductor MP3 Xelo



## yeikler (Jun 1, 2005)

Tengo un problema con el reproductor MP3 pen drive, estaba funcionando bien, ahora no lo reconoce el computador, y no funciona. Que puede ser?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2005)

Prueba el pen drive en otro computador para asi descartar un posible conflicto con los drivers.


----------



## constantan (Abr 10, 2010)

si no te importa perder datos formatealo


----------



## dynamco (Abr 10, 2010)

me paso algo parecido con un pendrive de un amigo y solo lo formatie y listo fijate!


----------

